# 2005 2.5s Shaking at 70mph



## areeves2391 (Feb 23, 2007)

I just bought a 2005 Altima 2.5s with 25,000 miles on it. The car begins to shake around 70-80mph. Do I need a tune up, a alignment, or something totally different? Any help at all is appreciated!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

my guess would be an alignment. only thing i can think of unless you have a bent rim or a shot rack/pinion setup... but you would notice those two before 70


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your tires! You either need to balance your wheels or you might have seperated bands in a tire or tires?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

The stock tires suck. There's actually a recall/tsb on it. Get them balanced, and if it comes back, just get some new tires. It's been a constant problem with our cars, and the crappy continentals.


----------

